# Side effects/withdrawal effects after failed cycle



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I just wondered if there were withdrawal symptoms after stopping luteal support. Sadly our cycle failed and I stopped my drugs on Friday, my AF arrived Sunday. I was on 3 utrogestan (vaginally) per day, 1 cyclogest and 3 climaval. I am feeling very tired and seem to be developing a cold as well - this is all quite possibly because of the stress/pressure of the last 6 weeks but just wondered if it was possibly linked? 

Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell and the cycle failed   . If you downregulated and have stopped hormones, you are likely to be having a bit of a slump and feeling a bit ''menopausal''. You might be run down so prone to picking up viruses.

It should all recover over the next month or two.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, I thought it could leave you feeling but down x x


----------

